# Smoked Salmon



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2011)

My neighbor got 30# of salmon from a vendor for "Free", so we smoked some up.

I used Bearcarver's Smoked Salmon Recipe with a couple changes

Here's the link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

Substituted Yoshida's Sauce for the Soy Sauce

Reduced Salt to 1/4 Cup

Skinned and cut up the fillets into smaller pieces.

Into the brine for 6 hours.

Out of the brine, and rinsed. 

Towel dry and onto racks overnight to form the pellicle.

Into the smoker for about 5 hours total, with Apple Pellets in my AMNPS.

Internal 150°

Fresh out of the smoker, the Salmon was fantastic.  It get's better after a day in the fridge.

The flavor is awesome!!  Less salt and a little sweet, because of the Yoshida's Sauce and the reduction of Salt.

Thanks Bear for a GREAT Step-By-Step!

Todd

2 Nice "Freebie" Salmon Fillets








Skinned and Cut Into Pieces

The 2 larger fillets were saved for "Grilled Salmon"







Spices Used in the Brine







Apple Juice and Spices Simmering on the Stove







Into a ZipLoc for 6 Hours of "Brine Time" in the Fridge.







Out of the Brine, Rinsed and Towel Dry

Overnight in the Fridge to form the Pellicle

Yoshida's Sauce Must Have Stained the Salmon







Into My MES With Apple Pellets in My AMNPS

Starting at 120° and Ramped Up The Temps Per Bearcarver's Step-By-Step







Pulled Smoked Salmon After 5 Hours

Internal Temp was 150°







And, Of Course...........Bearview!


----------



## billebouy (Oct 10, 2011)

Ya know, the *only* way you could make Smoked Salmon using Bearcarver's recipe and your AMNPS better...

...is when the Salmon is free!

Looks fantastic!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks Beautiful Todd. Where do you find Yoshidas down there? I can't find any around this area.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2011)

SAMS Club is hit and miss

I just broke into a piece, and Man It's Good!

Better the 2nd day for sure!

Todd


----------



## roller (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW that looks great Todd !!!!  Wish I had just 5lbs...Nice job !


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2011)

My neighbor got the salmon for free

I smoke it and keep 1/2

Fair deal for both of us!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

Aw Man!!!!!  That Looks Great !!!!

That's a lot of Great snacking there, Todd !!!!

I hope my Son gets his butt up to NY soon, and brings a mess of Salmon home !!!!

That's how I get my free ones. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice BearView too!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2011)

That's some great looking salmon Todd!

That should be enough snack food to keep you going to the Super Bowl!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2011)

Bear's Step-By-Step was EZ to follow and turned out some great salmon

Thanks Bear for doing the trial and error for me!!

TJ


----------



## venture (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks great, Todd!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 11, 2011)

This salmon looks great  Todd i love the color on them


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job on them!  They look AWESOME!!  Went to Port Washington, WI this weekend and brough back 8 kings/cohos.  I have a recipe that the family has used for years, but I'm definitely going to use Bearcarver's Step-By-Step for some of them!


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 12, 2011)

Great job Todd.. Love the Views! Take Care, Smokin- K


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 13, 2011)

Man I wanna try that but Salmon is a little pricey and I'm scared I'd ruin it.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 13, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Man I wanna try that but Salmon is a little pricey and I'm scared I'd ruin it.




Sams Club and Costco have some pretty good prices on frozen salmon

I'll definitely do it again!

Nothing to be scared of, just follow Bear's Step-By-Step and you'll be OK!

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 19, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Sams Club and Costco have some pretty good prices on frozen salmon
> 
> I'll definitely do it again!
> 
> ...


I buy all of my salmon from Sam's club and its great. I buy the fresh stuff though. It can get kind of spendy if you do a bunch but its worth it.


----------

